# Carrera Go Controller modifications



## rinkrat99 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Returning to Slotcars after many moons away.

Purchased a Carrera Go 43rd scale set this past Holiday. Going to purchase an expansion set #3 to create a bigger layout.

I am not a fan of this Turbo button which goes full throttle on smaller tracks. I found an article to remove the Turbo Boost trigger but this would leave only approx 70% of the throttle.

Has anyone modified the controller to allow 100% when fully depressed with the current wiper resistor?

I noticed from tests that an onloaded voltage per lane is 14.5Vdc while at 70% throttle it is 10.8Vdc. The car pulls approx 200-300mA 

I was thinking I could increase the power source from 14.5 to 17 or 18Vdc where the 70% throttle would be around 14.5Vdc. Any thoughts?


----------



## mlsmith23 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi!

Did you get any progress on this thread?

Tks!


----------

